# my 93 sentra under construction



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

here it is .it has not left the garage in 10 months.i just got finished spraying it with primer.i 'm going to leave it in primer for now wht do you think?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very cool.... what mods are u runnin?? i see a GTR emblem


----------



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

well the motor is built with 9-1 wiscos,lightened crank,and ported and polished head.i still have a couple of thing to get to complete the turbo setup.i 'm hoping to have it completed by this coming spring.i do all my own work so it take me a while longer and i have went way over my budget


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its bad ass that u do ur own work. i love to see the final product in the future. after the turbo, what are u gonna do to it cosmetically??


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Primer is t3h g00d


----------



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

well i haven't decided what im going to do cosmeticaly.i like the wide body kit but i think that will draw to much attention from law enforcment .i don't really like any of the other kits i have seen.but i do plan on getting a set of weld racelites after i get everthing together and on the road again.and some coiolovers


----------

